# "Deep UV" LED's???



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get "Deep UV" LED's??? Ones below 340nm?? I see a lot industrial stuff that is down in the 250nm range but I'm assuming they are dangerous and impractical to use in a haunt since they barely emit any visable light (Haunters and tots can barely tell if they are lit but will still damage your eyes). I heard I might have to sign a waiver just to buy them if I can even find a good source. The UV LED's I got from radio shack are too close to the "Blue light spectrum". The ones I got directly from china are even worse. I don't want to go too dangerous... I just want to find ones that work in the proper light spectrum and yield good results.

For that matter, what is the best nm range to illuminate/flouresce halloween props?? Will the UV degrade the PVC I will be using for my spotlights?? I'd love to find a good link to a distributer if anyone knows of one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wraithrat (Jun 19, 2007)

Wildfire lighting and visual effects has a good report on UV effects. you can get a free copy of the report by taking a survey at http://www.wildfirefx.com/resources/specialreport.aspx It gives good info on the dangerous UVB and UVC vs the theatrical UVA, but I will warn you it is written purely to advertise and sell their product. They indicate that LED's are in the range of 400nm which is in thier words inefficient use of UV lighting. The proper range of around 368nm is expensive in LEDs. If you find them let me know. I would be interested also.


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

I got some from here. (www.LEDwholesalers.com - 382.5 - 385 nm Ultra Violet (UV) LED
Here is some more info on UV LED's http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Lighting/bltled_BlackLightLED.html


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

paulcav151 said:


> I got some from here. (www.LEDwholesalers.com - 382.5 - 385 nm Ultra Violet (UV) LED
> Here is some more info on UV LED's http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Lighting/bltled_BlackLightLED.html


Unfortunately that first link seems to be dead.


----------

